# NGD! Agile Interceptor Pro 828 EB Black Flame(Lots Of Pics)



## Lasik124 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys! I put a May Deposit on this and to my huge surprise I got an email and before I knew it this huge box was in my studio!

Honestly the pictures are not that great! It's my buddy's camera and I know its pretty good...but the person behind it is not ha 

All in All WOW. I LOVE this guitar, it fits me great, very metal looking.
It feels GREAT I was scared about the huge neck and scale length...To my very very pleasant surprise i LOVE how big the neck is, i LOVE the long scale length. It just a great feeling guitar.

Expect a Video of me Covering the song Obzen By Meshuggah SOON, Its in the works 

Also I'd honestly like to throw out a HUGE thanks to this site, Everyone is very friendly and helpful! 
This is my first 8 string and Because of you guys and the knowledge you gave me about Agile Guitars, Scale Lengths etc I was able to find the guitar that I 100 Percent love!

Thank you everyone!

Onto The Pictures! Which in my opinion does not do the justice ha!







Yum. Anyone into Black metal will enjoy my Other case in the back round 

Let's take it out of the box and bring it to a place with more Light!





Yum, It smells all new!

And without further to do lets open it up! ( I Already took out all the stuff out of it covering the guitar just to check it out)












Turned over! The back is VERY Pretty I did not notice though the flash made the color seem ALOT Lighter then it really is, much more dark in person but oh well I'll post it!










Fancy Side View






And Last But not least me with my new bestfriend!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 4, 2010)

So you're the one who got that one.

jk.

Congrats!!!


----------



## RG7 (Feb 4, 2010)

fucked sideways that looks nice.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeessssooommmmmeeee

Congrats on the excellent luck! Waiting is a bitch.


----------



## Nosedevil (Feb 4, 2010)

That is one sexy beast.
Looks insane. Enjoy!


----------



## Galius (Feb 4, 2010)

Did the trem come installed correctyl?


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! I know I am quite lucky ^-^ I love the thing to death already, my new favorite guitar!





Galius said:


> Did the trem come installed correctyl?



Seems to work just fine! I'm not sure how I'd tell if It did not, But it stays in tune and the intonation is good! So I guess so? Ha! I'm by no means a guitar tech! I guess I'd notice if It did not though


----------



## Jbrum18 (Feb 4, 2010)

God fucking damn that thing is beautiful, so glad I decided to get this. Still incredibly jealous you got it now, I'm so sick of waiting and it hasn't even been a full month yet


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 4, 2010)

Wicked!

The Intrepid style headstock looks awesome on that body 

Another one converted to the Agile nation


----------



## Galius (Feb 4, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I know I am quite lucky ^-^ I love the thing to death already, my new favorite guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome then. Ive just heard of some issues with the strings resting on the screws instead of the rollers, and people not being able to intonate because of incorrect positioning. Glad to hear its all good. They really hit the nail on the head with that one. Fucking beautiful  . Im not a trem type of guy though.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous axe man.

i need to win the lottery so i can buy a fucking agile 8er too


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks beautiful, congrats man!! 

We'll be waiting for that Obzen cover.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 5, 2010)

Regarding the trem, I'd still say there is a little bit of a measuring issue, just based on the amount the back end adjustment screws are turned in. i.e. the actual trem is pretty far back from the studs. So if you did have to make any further adjustments to the F# intonation you'd likely have little room for further adjustment. On your particular guitar, it sounds like everything came out fine, but they're still cutting it kind of close with that measurement.


----------



## zindrome (Feb 5, 2010)

Kickass is a major understatement
Awesome axe dude


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 5, 2010)

that is beautiful!! amazing!!! now, is the top real maple...or just veneer?


----------



## swayman (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats bro!

It seems to be a trend that I don't like something about a guitar from looking at the photos on the Rondo site, then somebody posts pics of their Agile, and I end up liking it. What is it with the photography on Rondo? I really didn't like the "Intrepid" headstock but again, seeing it with your guitar I'm a fan now.

I have to pull you up on something though bro, where's the pic of the implement you used to open the box??? lol. I'm already planning what to open my box with, so metal...


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 5, 2010)

There were Interceptor 828 with Ebony necks? Awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats!
Looks really sweet, that!
No fan of the trem though, haha!


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jbrum18 said:


> God fucking damn that thing is beautiful, so glad I decided to get this. Still incredibly jealous you got it now, I'm so sick of waiting and it hasn't even been a full month yet



Thank you I love it and you will too!  And hey the wait will make it seem all the better when you get it, Dude the waits worth it!



Raoul Duke said:


> Wicked!
> 
> The Intrepid style headstock looks awesome on that body
> 
> Another one converted to the Agile nation


 
Thank you I really dig it too, And yes indeed Thanks to you guys for informing me about them! 




Galius said:


> Awesome then. Ive just heard of some issues with the strings resting on the screws instead of the rollers, and people not being able to intonate because of incorrect positioning. Glad to hear its all good. They really hit the nail on the head with that one. Fucking beautiful  . Im not a trem type of guy though.




Hmm I checked mine for that problem after you said it! Doesn't seem to be the case just by looks anyway and again I suppose I'd notice if something wasnt right ha so I can only suppose its good which is pleasing! 
And thank you! It is quite pretty!




geofreesun said:


> that is beautiful!! amazing!!! now, is the top real maple...or just veneer?




I think its Actually Mahogany I say think because honestly I am not a wiz when it comes to things about the guitar, just how to play it! Ha But if your interested here was the page where it came from where I think what your asking the awsner is Mahogany?

Agile Interceptor Pro 828 EB Black Flame (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com Hope this helps!




swayman said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> It seems to be a trend that I don't like something about a guitar from looking at the photos on the Rondo site, then somebody posts pics of their Agile, and I end up liking it. What is it with the photography on Rondo? I really didn't like the "Intrepid" headstock but again, seeing it with your guitar I'm a fan now.
> 
> I have to pull you up on something though bro, where's the pic of the implement you used to open the box??? lol. I'm already planning what to open my box with, so metal...



Thank you! 

Ha I feel the same way with all photo's from the offical websites, They don't the justice of how the guitar really looks sometimes which is often more pretty! And yea the headstock does look really cool!

And ha! I used a flimsy little knife I had, To be honest I wasn't patinet enough to do take pictures then play... It was shred time...Then pictures 



To everoyne else who said congrats or complimenting the guitar Thank you so much I really dig the thing more and more, I already picked up my les paul for a minute afterwards and laughed at how small the neck was...And how limited my low range was haha, I offically love eight strings
Also new strings are on their way, getting Dr Black Beauties Light 7 pack since I love my coated DR's And to kind of think of it, They will look pretty cool againest the finsh! And just a sinlge F# string of whatever ha


Also! Couple Questions for some of you who may know the soltuions!!

I'm getting not much, but some string/fret buzz, Bareable but still of course not desireable, Will this fix from putting new strings on? Or do I have to take it to get set up?

Also is there a place I can order just a F# String or two or would I be able to find something I can use at my local Guitar Center or something? I know I've heard about packs on certain online websites though.


Apologies for a really long reply by the way lol


----------



## Galius (Feb 5, 2010)

Your best bet would always be to get it set up.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 5, 2010)

gongrats man! one of the best looking 8's on the market
was going to put a deposit on one but then changed my mind bcause of the EMG's and price
it would be damn expensive to import..
now do vids!!


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks awesome bro! Congrats dude!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 5, 2010)

That looks sick dude, also really looking forward to your ObZen cover, that being my favorite song on that album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2010)

That color


----------



## ragweed (Feb 5, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> i need to win the lottery so i can buy a fucking agile 8er too



If I win the lottery I won't buy a low quality Agile... 
More likely I buy Frederik Thordendal's model from Ibanez...


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2010)

Ho-ly shit, puts my intrepid nat 828 to shame 
That finish is fantastically fitting, looks like a more sleek and highquality rga8.


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Yea I Really dig the finish ha!

Just got home from work so going to go workout...Then back to Obzen! 
I'll either make a new topic or just post it here when its done!


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 5, 2010)

JYEAUH MUDDAFUKKA, even i'm replyin to yo' thread!


----------



## yetti (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW, that's all I can say. 




What's taking so long with the Obzen cover?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Also! Couple Questions for some of you who may know the soltuions!!
> 
> I'm getting not much, but some string/fret buzz, Bareable but still of course not desireable, Will this fix from putting new strings on? Or do I have to take it to get set up?



I'm willing to bet that the nut is a little high, and to get the action to a desirable level the bridge is being dropped to compensate. That always makes for fret buzz. Sounds like taking the nut off and filing the neck a mm and replacing it isn't something you'd be comfortable with, so I'd take it to a tech. And I don't know for sure that's the issue, but it seems like a pretty common thing on Agiles.


----------



## Innerside (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn !!
Congratulations for this beautilful beast !! 
Really love that finish !


----------



## Peteus (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't wait for mine to arrive! Rondo also torchered me by in feb saying it was ready then once I had scrabbled enough cash to pay it only two days later and payed it they said, sorry the one we thought was for you is actually a lefty you will have to wait until may! That was crippling. 
So does the finish look purpleish in real life?


----------



## arctopus (Nov 14, 2010)

How is the neck? Is it smooth, or do you get stuck while sliding?


----------

